

Storm Chasing on Saturn - jfc
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/06/science/space/storm-chasing-on-saturn.html

======
BrandonMarc
I hadn't realized that the hexagon wad originally discovered decades ago ... i
always thought it was a recently discovered phenomenon.

